# What is approximate cost of hypnotherapy?



## 23302 (Dec 7, 2006)

I don't really believe in it, but when IBS gets to you one will try just in case.Located in Toronto, I found a doctor on the recommnded US list in Rochester, which is about 2 - 2.5 hours drive, would be willing to try.But first, can someone give me the approximate number of the cost, just to have an idea?Also, how different is doing the disks yourself and having sessions with hypnotherapist?


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Different Hypnotherapists have different prices.The DR you found off the list in Rochesteruses a gut direct form of HT for IBS. I would contact her and ask how much she charges."I don't really believe in it"This depends on how much you look into it and study it. It is statistically the most successful treatment for IBS and works on many levels both physiologically and psychologically.There is proof of that in research on it.I would email Marilyn or Mike about the language issues first before thinking about the tapes. One advantge of the tapes is the cost, between a real time therapist and at home. However this kind of HT can be done either way and be effective for most people. There are some other differences as well on both sides. Many people here have used the tapes though.This is NOT stage hypnosis and that is important, its not like what a lot of people may think when they think of the word hypnosis.A couple things to read and if you have any questions.http://ibsgroup.org/groupee/forums/a/tpc/f...0261/m/33210084http://ibsgroup.org/groupee/forums/a/tpc/f...261/m/613103422Did you read through Dr Palssons site.http://www.ibshypnosis.com/IBSabout.htmlAnd the tapes site.http://www.ibsaudioprogram100.com/ and thishttp://ibsgroup.org/groupee/forums?a=tpc&s...01081#970101081Hope that helps some.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi HerrOber and welcome -Clinical hypnotherapy sessions can range on average anywhere from $80 to $120 USD per session with about 6 - 12 sessions (one session per week) depending on the protocol which translates to a total of $480 - $1440 for in-person Clinical hypnotherapy.The difference between in person success rate verses just doing a recording is about a 3% increase overall with an in-person therapist, which is an average - can be more, could be less.The program discussed on this BB is from England and uses gut-specific protocol that is used in the clinical setting and is 5 sessions recorded done with a specific schedule over the course of 100 days and is $89 which is very cost effective as well as effective in symptom reduction.Feel free to ask any questions you may have - I was very skeptical of this method, but after years of suffering, and tons of meds, it was the best treatment for me. Everyone is different, it is not a cure, and does not work for everyone, but it does work for the majority of folks who try it.Doing the dics yourself have the advantage of no appointments to keep, no driving to the therapists office, doing the sessions whenever you wish, and of course, less cost. The advantage of one-on-one is maybe addressing personal concerns (though if the have an IBS protocol script, they may not deviate from it, so that would be no different than doing a recorded program in style.) All the best to you no matter what you decide...Take care, and again feel free to ask if you have further questions - we are all here to help.


----------



## 23302 (Dec 7, 2006)

Thanks guys for tips and info. I will take my time reading and analyzing. Probably will the doctor in Rochester and talk to her as well.BTW, is there anyone in Toronto?Happy Holidays to all.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Brenda Toner does CBT - She is in Toronto, but I am not sure if she does CHT; you could try calling her office and perhaps they could recommend someone who is qualified for IBS CHT. - Good luck. Brenda B. Toner, Ph.D., C. Psych., Head, Women's Mental Health Research Program, Center for Addiction and Mental Health, Clarke Division; Head, Women's Mental Health Program, and Associate Professor, Department of Psychiatry University of Toronto, Canada


----------

